# Carrying Cameras in Bag Lenses Down Okay?



## R1-7D (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm leaving on Sunday for a trip to three countries in Europe. I've got a Kata Report-It messenger-style bag that I'll primarily be using with my 1DX2 and 11-24mm and 5DSr with 24-70mm.

I can fit both bodies in the bag but only with the lenses facing down. I've put the dividers within the bag in such a way to support the camera bodies by taking the brunt of their weight. However, seeing as the lenses are still touching the bottom of the bag, it got me wondering if there's any harm being put on them through stress. 

*What are everyone's thoughts?* 

Maybe this is a silly question. I don't normally use messenger bags, but because of bag-size restrictions on flights and in some venues I'm going to I thought this would work best. 


Please see attached pictures.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2017)

I carry them that way frequently. Toploader bags (I have three) are designed that way, as is the Lens Trekker that I use for my 1D X + 600/4 II.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 16, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I carry them that way frequently. Toploader bags (I have three) are designed that way, as is the Lens Trekker that I use for my 1D X + 600/4 II.




Cheers John! Thanks for the response. Gives me some piece of mind.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2017)

Have a great trip!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 16, 2017)

I've been doing that for 40 years, no problems yet.....

Have a great trip!


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 16, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Have a great trip!



Thank you!


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 16, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> I've been doing that for 40 years, no problems yet.....
> 
> Have a great trip!




I guess it was a silly question... I just felt I better check. Like I said, I don't normally use this style of bag.

Thanks! Hopefully I'll get some nice shots to share.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi R1-7D. 
My thoughts were there are so many bags designed to carry this way with so many people using them. One would expect to see at least a few people speculating that "this broke my lens (camera)" but it is not something that shows up, at least I haven't seen it. 
I would bet it is safe, unless you dump the bag really hard! 

Have a good journey. (I don't like 'trip, it sounds too dangerous with many trips being followed by a fall!  : ;D )

Cheers, Graham. 



R1-7D said:


> I'm leaving on Sunday for a trip to three countries in Europe. I've got a Kata Report-It messenger-style bag that I'll primarily be using with my 1DX2 and 11-24mm and 5DSr with 24-70mm.
> 
> I can fit both bodies in the bag but only with the lenses facing down. I've put the dividers within the bag in such a way to support the camera bodies by taking the brunt of their weight. However, seeing as the lenses are still touching the bottom of the bag, it got me wondering if there's any harm being put on them through stress.
> 
> ...


----------



## pwp (Jun 16, 2017)

Been doing this for decades with no damage. 

If you're still unsure, if there is enough vertical room to leave the hood on, that would give a little more impact resistance. Plus, at the bottom of each pocket you could add a suitable extra layer of high density foam. And don't drop your bag! 

Common sense generally prevails. Have a great trip. 

-pw


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 16, 2017)

If the lens is actually resting on the bottom of the bag, it's possible for the lens cap to come off and then move around and scratch or rub a spot on the lens. Had this happen once. Now I only put the lens down if it's not touching the bottom.


----------

